
Lemborexant (Dayvigo) significantly improved both sleep onset and maintenance - vo2maxer
https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jamanetworkopen/fullarticle/2758000
======
vo2maxer
FDA approved:
[https://www.accessdata.fda.gov/scripts/cder/daf/index.cfm?ev...](https://www.accessdata.fda.gov/scripts/cder/daf/index.cfm?event=overview.process&varApplNo=212028)

